# Terrawind...Hows about that then!



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi all you RV er's (?)

Just thought you might like to peruse this website http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm

Not sure how to make a link but have a look anyway.

Brill eh?  bit out of most peoples price range though.

Pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pete

Yes very nice but afraid you are a bit late. Same link posted here late last year I think  

Trevor


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thought that might be the case!!  

Still impresive none the less. 

Pete


----------

